# 21mm shark mesh bracelet?



## sopapillas (Nov 22, 2021)

This is a pretty specific one. But does anyone know of a 21mm shark mesh bracelet? i.e. where the end links look like this:








Instead of this:








Watch in question is this Alpina Seastrong, which has an annoying 21mm lug width:








(Mesh bracelet pics are from Strapcode)


----------



## Nokie (Jul 4, 2011)

Might give this eBay vendor a look-

nato9boutique on eBay


----------



## sopapillas (Nov 22, 2021)

Nokie said:


> Might give this eBay vendor a look-
> 
> nato9boutique on eBay


Unfortunately I only found 19mm oddball widths in his shop. Appreciate the response though.


----------



## sopapillas (Nov 22, 2021)

If anyone is interested, I did find this old thread with someone looking for a strap for the same watch:









22mm shark mesh fitted on 21mm lugs - pictures wanted!


I have purchased the Alpina Seastrong Heritage and would like to fit a shark mesh strap to it. Unfortunately this watch has a lug width of 21mm and I' m struggling to find a strap with the correct width. Most likely a 22mm strap will fit, but I would really like to see pictures on how it looks...




www.watchuseek.com





Which took me to this website which has 21mm shark mesh, but also has poor reviews and apparently doesn’t respond to emails:






Best Shark Mesh bracelet, wjean28 William Jean


Best Shark Mesh bracelet, wjean28 William Jean




www.strapboutique.com





But it seems watchgecko shark mesh can be compressed at the end, so I may try squeezing a 22mm into the 21mm lugs.


----------



## Topspin917 (Mar 17, 2012)

I owned the same watch with the anthracite dial. I took a 20mm shark mesh and carefully moved the outside loops to make the top row (spring bar end) slightly wider. It looked fine to me and I felt the thinner 20mm mesh looked better than a 22mm would.


----------



## sopapillas (Nov 22, 2021)

Topspin917 said:


> I owned the same watch with the anthracite dial. I took a 20mm shark mesh and carefully moved the outside loops to make the top row (spring bar end) slightly wider. It looked fine to me and I felt the thinner 20mm mesh looked better than a 22mm would.
> 
> View attachment 16483292


Sorry, a little late on the response. Could you elaborate a bit on what you did? Not sure I understood.


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

sopapillas said:


> Sorry, a little late on the response. Could you elaborate a bit on what you did? Not sure I understood.


You take a 20mm shark mesh and slightly bend the links at the spring bar end of the bracelet out from the center. You only need to span 1mm so the spread is pretty undetectable visually.
dP


----------



## Topspin917 (Mar 17, 2012)

sopapillas said:


> Sorry, a little late on the response. Could you elaborate a bit on what you did? Not sure I understood.


What Dan Pierce said above. I used a standard flat head screwdriver and slipped it between the links in the top row (spring bar end) of the bracelet. It takes very little pressure to move/spread the outside links since you're only moving each side .5mm. You could probably use needle nose pliers to spread the links but the screwdriver worked fine for me.


----------



## sopapillas (Nov 22, 2021)

Topspin917 said:


> What Dan Pierce said above. I used a standard flat head screwdriver and slipped it between the links in the top row (spring bar end) of the bracelet. It takes very little pressure to move/spread the outside links since you're only moving each side .5mm. You could probably use needle nose pliers to spread the links but the screwdriver worked fine for me.





Dan Pierce said:


> You take a 20mm shark mesh and slightly bend the links at the spring bar end of the bracelet out from the center. You only need to span 1mm so the spread is pretty undetectable visually.
> dP


Thank you for the responses. I’ll give it a shot once I get a shark mesh in.


----------



## tilly (Aug 10, 2007)

I have used a 22mm Shark mesh (no end bar) on a 21mm lug opening several times with no problem. You would not notice the slight 'squeezing' even if you really looked hard.


----------



## sopapillas (Nov 22, 2021)

tilly said:


> I have used a 22mm Shark mesh (no end bar) on a 21mm lug opening several times with no problem. You would not notice the slight 'squeezing' even if you really looked hard.


Thank you. I purchased a 22mm off AliX to see if I like it first. Not ready to commit to a higher quality version just yet.


----------

